# Canoe VS Gheenoe



## wgpeavy (Mar 9, 2015)

Had decided to invest in a canoe for some summer fun with the kids and to use for some backwater duck hunting. However, have started looking at the Gheenoes as well. What exactly is the difference. Any pros and cons advice greatly appreciated.  Have been watching craigslist but would greatly appreciate a heads up if you see a decent deal. Thinking 15-17' is what I'm looking for.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 9, 2015)

Put a 4-6 hp outboard on the Gheenoe and you got a go anywhere, do anything rig.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 9, 2015)

wgpeavy said:


> Had decided to invest in a canoe for some summer fun with the kids and to use for some backwater duck hunting. However, have started looking at the Gheenoes as well. What exactly is the difference. Any pros and cons advice greatly appreciated.  Have been watching craigslist but would greatly appreciate a heads up if you see a decent deal. Thinking 15-17' is what I'm looking for.



Gheenoe would be better for duck hunting. More stable. 
Gheenoes are about 2 to 3 times the cost of a canoe.
Canoes(most) are not as stable but much lighter, if you need to portgage. 
Most canoes can be loaded on top of a vehicle by one person. 

Gheenoe is basically a narrow jon boat. 

You will hardly ever see a center console..canoe.


----------



## PopPop (Mar 9, 2015)

You will not enjoy paddling a Gheenoe. That is not say it can't be done. There really is no practical similarity between the 2, other than they both will float you to some fish.


----------



## wgpeavy (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I'm looking at a few different rigs right now. Trying to be patient until the right deal comes along although I'm not very good at that. Looking a little more towards a Gheenoe at this point. May possibly put small tiller steer at some point but not a necessity right now. Trolling motor should do just fine for what I'm wanting to do. I've come across a 14' for a pretty good price, but I'm nervous that I may regret not going for the 15'4". Does anyone know if the 15'4" is more stable?


----------



## PopPop (Mar 10, 2015)

wgpeavy said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm looking at a few different rigs right now. Trying to be patient until the right deal comes along although I'm not very good at that. Looking a little more towards a Gheenoe at this point. May possibly put small tiller steer at some point but not a necessity right now. Trolling motor should do just fine for what I'm wanting to do. I've come across a 14' for a pretty good price, but I'm nervous that I may regret not going for the 15'4". Does anyone know if the 15'4" is more stable?



The 15' 4" is more stable and obviously heavier. You will need a trailer. It is also rated at 15 HP which will move it along nicely. I set mine up with a 18 HP out board, foot controlled trolling motor on the bow and a tiller steer tolling motor on the stern. By removing the outboard engine, I could fish the electric only lakes and with the outboard, I could fish the  big impoundments.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 10, 2015)

The 15 4" is rated for a 10 hp, not 15 hp.  Mine paddles like a dream, compared to any other Jon type boat.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 10, 2015)

How many kids are you talking? I had a b60 river hawk with depth finders, trolling motors and/or a 9.8 tohatsu and it was pretty crowded with just me and my tackle. They are stable and fun but there sure ain't any extra room.


----------

